

Against Acceleration - pyb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/25/against-acceleration/

======
devNoise
If the accelerator doesn't provide any seed funding, then I agree with the
gist of this article. I thought that accelerators had seed funding as part of
the normal set of benefits in exchange for equity in your startup. With no
funding the accelerator doesn't really have any skin in the game and are
playing you like a lottery ticket.

